
Sorry Linux Kubernetes is now the OS that matters - orcs
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3322120/kubernetes/sorry-linux-kubernetes-is-now-the-os-that-matters.html
======
nunez
This is a stupid article. You need Linux to run Kubernetes, one (and the way
it's configured is even more important given the thinner security barrier
between containers and their host), and, two, not every workload will be
suitable for containers or Kubernetes.

------
rafaeltelles
This is really pushing it now. Kubernetes is great for numerous applications,
but it is far from necessary in many applications too.

------
ohiovr
Could someone help explain to me how kubernetes is actually an operating
system?

I thought it had something to do with containers.

~~~
tiernano
Guessing my OS, they mean just like back when the web was taking over and the
web was the os, taking over from Windows. In this case, you don't build
specifically for Linux, but for Kubernetes and it can be deployed anywhere,
including Windows, eventually.

